# Assign #8: Fill the Frame



## Nikon Fan (Jun 13, 2005)

This weeks assignment is to *fill the frame: subject must be composed so that it intersects with at least 3 sides of the image frame*  As always this will last until next Monday when a new assignment will be posted.  Feel free to still submit your recent shots to the old threads.  Also please try and go out and shoot new photos rather than  posting old ones


----------



## omeletteman (Jun 14, 2005)

An idea which has been kicking around in my head for awhile, thought I'd try to do it for this challenge. Would have liked to have the camera less prominent in the frame, but I couldn't figure out how to do that...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 14, 2005)

Only just touching 3 sides but thats more error than judgement! (Was supposed to include the whole mill wheel!)

I had put this to one side with the hope of going back and re-shooting it but after seeing this challenge and playing with the B&W conversion I thought I'd put it up.


----------



## jjrm1 (Jun 14, 2005)

my "fill the frame" 





jj


----------



## Corry (Jun 14, 2005)

jjrm1 said:
			
		

> my "fill the frame"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WHOA! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## darin3200 (Jun 14, 2005)

A barn





A flag





A tree


----------



## the nightfly (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, since we're in "fill the frame with flowers" mode...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 15, 2005)

28 X 30 pixels?


You might want to re-size that?


----------



## the nightfly (Jun 16, 2005)

I reduced the size of the image, but I don't understand your "28 X 30 pixels" comment.  Could you please explain further?

:hail:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 16, 2005)

No problem.

I clouldn't find the image so I highlighted the blank spaces to find the place holder and right clicked it & selected image properties.

The image is http://www.eskimo.com/%7Ejwalley/%7Eimages/Flowers05/Finalists/TulipsAndLilies.jpg is it and it's size is reported at 28 X 30 pixels which when you consider one of the smilies is just 15 X 15 pixels is rather small!

I also just tried to put the URL link into it's own browser window and it's not available.  If you're using PS try resizing the origional to about 600 wide & keeping the proportions for the height.  It may be worth uploading the image to ImageShack or PhotoBucket & copying the link to here if eskimo.com isn't working.

I hope this helps.  Just trying to help!


----------



## the nightfly (Jun 16, 2005)

It's now based on PhotoBucket.  Hope that helps!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 16, 2005)

Worth waiting for!:thumbup: :cheer:


----------



## Dollface (Jun 16, 2005)

Here's my shot at " Fill the Frame". Wish I could do this all day.. Man, I am so coming back as a cat.

Title: Curled up Kali.


----------



## the nightfly (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice job of capturing the "essence of Cat."


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 18, 2005)

*THIS *person, who fills my frame (photos taken some five minutes ago), soooo thinks the same about the life of a cat, our cat, and how much she would like to be a cat sometimes.

So here is my daughter, filling my frame less...






or more.


----------



## thebeginning (Jun 18, 2005)

here are some:






















(just got a reminder of those cat photos from dollface)






tried to use photos that i've either never posted or havent posted in a while


----------



## Mike Jordan (Jun 19, 2005)

Does it count if I go outside the frame?  










Mike


----------



## Dollface (Jun 19, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> here are some:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our cats look identical - their markings are almost the same!!! That's scary, I swear, I feel like I am looking at photos of my own cat!


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## &Denekamp (Jun 29, 2005)

yes, I know I'm late, and I'm sorry for bringing this tread up again.. 

I shot this in the week when the challenge was held, but I hadn't had the change to scan it until now.. 

Its one of out two cats, the other cas is VERY had to capture, cause she's extremely shy.. anyway, the one on this photo is called Matz, thats a slightly altered word for the Joeguslavian (sp?) word for cat :greenpbl:

anyway, enough yada yada ya, here's the pic:






Niels


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

